# Leather vs. Leatherette ?



## mog_pj (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi guys,

I am thinking of getting/ordering a 330ci, not sure with SMG or Steptronic yet but I am also starting to wonder about the main differences between getting the leather or just the leatherette. I know that obviously paying $1450 means that it's much better quality and will probably last longer but do you guys have any opinions or experiences with the leatherette? Should I just save the $1450 or will it cause a lot of headaches for me down the line... I am figuring that I'll have my car for a good 5 years.

Thanks for all your help in advance,


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

mog_pj said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am thinking of getting/ordering a 330ci, not sure with SMG or Steptronic yet but I am also starting to wonder about the main differences between getting the leather or just the leatherette. I know that obviously paying $1450 means that it's much better quality and will probably last longer but do you guys have any opinions or experiences with the leatherette? Should I just save the $1450 or will it cause a lot of headaches for me down the line... I am figuring that I'll have my car for a good 5 years.
> 
> Thanks for all your help in advance,


This is the second car that were I have had leatherette. I can say that it will look new much longer than leather. My 7 year old Audi's seats still looked new when I sold it. Leatherette is very simple to clean and maintain. Most people how sit in my car think that the leatherette is leather. If I have the choice in the future, I will select leatherette again.


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

drmwvr said:


> This is the second car that were I have had leatherette. I can say that it will look new much longer than leather. My 7 year old Audi's seats still looked new when I sold it. Leatherette is very simple to clean and maintain. Most people how sit in my car think that the leatherette is leather. If I have the choice in the future, I will select leatherette again.


Also, here is a link where the pros/cons are discussed in detail:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52746&highlight=leather+leatherette


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Leatherette is just fine, but if you are going with Premium Package leather is included on 330s.

I loved my leatherette in my wagon :thumbup:


----------



## Soupcan325i (Sep 17, 2003)

I bought leather in my 2003 325, should've gotten leatherette and saved the money/less maintenance.


----------



## mscoins (Oct 11, 2003)

I went with leather in mine because gray was not a color choice in leatherette.


----------



## kato (Mar 31, 2004)

*Main differences*

I am in the market for a bimmer myself. Was at the dealership this past weekend so had a chance to compare the leatherette and leather side by side. When i first asked the rep to show me the leatherette, I had to do a double take on what he was pointing at. It looked exactly like leather and feels like it too. Then I asked him to show me one that is leather. The texture is the same except leather feels softer. As for the maintenance and durability, the rep tells me that leather will keep well for 8-10 years (or more) with regular maintenance. Leatherette, on the other hand, will last much longer than that without any upkeep or maintenance. It'll still look like new. I then sat on the leatherette to see how it feels vs. leather. With leather it is softer and you can sort of "sink in." The leatherette is a bit stiffer and ever so slightly more slippery. I didn't get as much of a "grippy" feel.


----------



## edsmax (Jul 28, 2003)

mog_pj said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am thinking of getting/ordering a 330ci, not sure with SMG or Steptronic yet but I am also starting to wonder about the main differences between getting the leather or just the leatherette. I know that obviously paying $1450 means that it's much better quality and will probably last longer but do you guys have any opinions or experiences with the leatherette? Should I just save the $1450 or will it cause a lot of headaches for me down the line... I am figuring that I'll have my car for a good 5 years.
> 
> Thanks for all your help in advance,


I have leatherette now and while it does look like leather, it is not nearly as soft and I DO miss the nice leather smell that I had in my Maxima. I wouldn't get it as a stand alone option but maybe part of the premium package.

Ed


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

edsmax said:


> I have leatherette now and while it does look like leather, it is not nearly as soft and I DO miss the nice leather smell that I had in my Maxima. I wouldn't get it as a stand alone option but maybe part of the premium package.
> 
> Ed


 :dunno: :angel:


----------



## tashi (Oct 11, 2003)

Love my leatherette, get all kinds of compliments from people on its looks and feel. And a leather business owner once raved what a great leather it was. I think the stiffness is good for you as it wont wear off as much as the sinking leather does. And $1450 can be spent towards something of better value such as Navi.


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

I have ette...very durable, looks great, no up keep. It's all about what you want and like. Opinions will vary. I've seen a lot of BMW's with leather that wear terrible over 3 or more years....

Go to your dealer and look at the used cars with leather. That should give you an idea on durability.

Jim


----------



## numbersguy (May 21, 2003)

E46 leatherette is the best product of its kind. E46 leather is just average quality leather that will start to show wear right away.

E46 leatherette is superior to real leather in every way except one: if you like the "feel" of leather, the slight lubricity that allows you to slide your butt around in the seat a little bit, then there is no subsitute for leather. The leatherette is very supple but in a rubbery sort of way. It grips your clothing and you stay put whether you like it or not. If the feel of real leather is important to you then get the leather, otherwise leatherette is the way to go.


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

I have black ette too. Sometime, I wish I had got leather instead of ette, but when I think of the $1450 saving, I can still convince myself I make the right choice. If you have the extra money to spare, I would say get leather, it is more comfortable, feel more supple. But remember it requires more maintainance to look good, especially black leather. Here is what I think of my black ette seat:

I got sport package, the ette front seats LOOKS so much like leather that I cannot even tell the first time I saw it. The back seat do not look as close to leather as the front.

When you touch ette, the feeling of touching it will give it away, you will know it is ette if you know ette exist. For someone who doesn't own BMW, they may still think it is leather.

In hot weather, the ette do feel softer, more close to the feeling of leather. Harder to tell apart from leather. In terms of breathability, I think leather is only slightly better than ette. I would say both are not comfortable in a sweating day as cloth seat.

eel


----------



## mog_pj (Mar 31, 2004)

wow thank you all for the help, I didn't expect these boards to be this helpful... I must say you guys are great!  thanks again, I do think that I'll save the $1450 and go with the letherette since durability is not an issue with it.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I was wondering if someone is trying to pull an April Fools joke here...


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

The HACK said:


> I was wondering if someone is trying to pull an April Fools joke here...


And I have been lurking all day waiting for your post . . . I must say, I am dissapointed.


----------



## mog_pj (Mar 31, 2004)

yeah my cousin pulled one on me this morning made me think Kobe was going to play for the Spurs next year!!!


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

Then, how about 325 vs 330?? hehe

eel


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

The leather found in the non-M cars is really sub par. It is really no better than the domestic crap. :thumbdwn: 

If you really want leather, find a sales guy who is not lazy, and order the Nappa leather found on the M cars.

Otherwise, I suggest alcantara or cloth. My order of prefernce:

Alcantara > Nappa leather > Cloth > leatherette > craopla leather

But that's just me. :dunno: 

The order codes for these special seats can be found online.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

My leather has been great. Of course this is someone coming from an Acura but when you say superior leather is found in the M, what does that really mean? I have 13k miles on my car, I apply leather conditioner and 303 every 3-4 months and it looks great. I think it is more comfortable adjust to body heat a lot better than vinylette.

Is it worth the $$? Probably not but I still feel it's superior to vinyl.


----------

